# Rubber smell with new air pump



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just purchased a new 18w air pump that's capable of 40 outlets (planning to use about 20). When I turned it on it give a faint of rubber smell sort of like new tire smell. I've been running it without connecting to anything for 3 days, it got a bit better but I can still smell it (could be the leftover in the room). Is that a concern for shrimps? Anyone with experience?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What kind of pump is it? I'm guessing a diaphram pump because of the rubber smell. Maybe open it up and make sure the diaphram isn't rubbing against anything or take it back to the store.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's this one

It says cylinder and piston.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The air usually smells odd out of them but not like rubber.

Is that where you bought it from?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought it from amazon dot com, not from that site. Maybe it's not rubber smell, could be the smell of oil/grease? The new stuff smell ;-) I'll let it run for another day and connect it and see what happens..... if it kills my shrimps I'll be doomed.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Like new car smell 

Test it out on a few cheaper ones if you have any and see what happens.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Like new car smell
> 
> Test it out on a few cheaper ones if you have any and see what happens.


Hmm.... a tank with 200+ FPRs, or one of the 3 tanks with 20 to 100 crystal reds or the other one with 30 TBs? or the 40G with chocolate, super blue velvet (probably the first ones in North America), and OEBTs and BTOEs.... Hard to choose ;-)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well you don't have any lol so that's out 

What about a bucket and a few to test it out like ghost shrimp. Would ghost shrimp be as sensitive as the rest you mentioned? Or maybe a few cheap cherry shrimp?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try it on an empty tank and drop a few PFRs in there to see.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Your welcome 

I hope it's just a smell and nothing more.
Most likely is but its better to be safe then sorry


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Hmm.... a tank with 200+ FPRs, or one of the 3 tanks with 20 to 100 crystal reds or the other one with 30 TBs? or the 40G with chocolate, super blue velvet (probably the first ones in North America), and OEBTs and BTOEs.... Hard to choose ;-)


wow so many shrimps you got there can you take pics of your setups


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check with your local fish store ask for an air line filter, some stores have them. They are filled with carbon and remove odours from the air as air is pumped through it. I used one on my AP-100 pump when it was new.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I don't mind the smell as long as it does no harm to the shrimps. It got much better last night so I connect it to two tanks to see what happens.

Camboy, I will when they are all settled to their own tanks. Been shuffling them, selling some, giving away some etc. Still not enough tanks. I hate it that utilities are so costly in Canada to support more tanks.


----------

